# to score a goal



## Encolpius

Hello, how do you translate: *to score a goal *into your language? What verb do you use? Thanks. 

*Czech*: dát gól (to give)


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian
Забить гол [zabit' gol] - to hit-in / to strike-in


----------



## bibax

забросить шайбу (maybe it is used only in the ice hockey)

I often heard it in the TV when Krutov, Larionov, Makarov, Fetisov and Kasatonov ("red machine") _забросили шайбу_.


----------



## Panceltic

Dati gol
Zabiti gol
Zadeti


----------



## ZDalexx

Slovak : Streliť gól / Dať gól


----------



## ilocas2

Czech: dát gól, vstřelit gól, vsítit gól


----------



## marco_2

Polish:
strzelić gola
zdobyć bramkę


----------



## Korisnik116

„On je zabio/dao gol”, just „On je zabio”, or, literary (sports commentators sometimes use it) „On je zatresao mrežu.” The person who's scored a goal is called „strijelac (gola).”


----------



## Encolpius

marco_2 said:


> Polish: strzelić gola zdobyć bramkę


So, dać gola does not work, rigth?


----------



## marco_2

Encolpius said:


> So, dać gola does not work, rigth?



No, it doesn't. BTW in my school years _dać gola _meant: to give a bad mark ☺


----------



## Jeki

In Serbian we say "dati gol".


----------



## ilocas2

Yeah, _give goal_ seems to be another Czechoslovakia-Yugoslavia connection like pozor and Spanish village.....................


----------



## Stan0

bibax said:


> забросить шайбу (maybe it is used only in the ice hockey)
> 
> I often heard it in the TV when Krutov, Larionov, Makarov, Fetisov and Kasatonov ("red machine") _забросили шайбу_.


That's correct. Only used regarding ice hockey cause "шайба" is the thing ice-hockey is played with. In other cases it's "заби(ва)ть гол".


----------



## ilocas2

Welcome to the forum.

In Russian there is also забить шайбу and забросить гол.


----------



## Stan0

Никогда не слышал: "забросить гол", впрочем, я не любитель смотреть спортивные состязания.


----------



## Милан

Jeki said:


> In Serbian we say "dati gol".


And 'zabiti gol'.


----------

